# Dents in s steel



## jus10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone know how to get dents out of a steel refrigerator door ?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope somebody answers. I'd like to know myself LOL.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I did a quick Google. Seems like dry ice is a fan favorite.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Warm the area with the dent with a hair dryer just a bit too warm to the palm. THEN apply the dry ice to the dented area. Usually (?) this will cause the metal to shrink and pull the dent out. Dry ice hard to find? Just use a regular ice cube. Dry ice just lasts longer per application. This works on small auto body dents also.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Either of those suggesting ice and heat, have you personally had success with those methods?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Seattle2k said:


> Either of those suggesting ice and heat, have you personally had success with those methods?


I've never tried it. I do know that it's done for auto body work.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The heat & ice will work on rounded dents and pop them out. Unfortunately, a lot of door dents are caused by sharp corners on the object striking them. So the ding or crease will not come out.

You can try one of the outfits that advertise paintless dent repair for automobiles. 

If your fridge is SS steel the results may not be as completely invisible as the repair on enameled finishes.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

While i have never tried it either, there are videos showing the process on Youtube of the mentioned heat and ice.


----------



## jus10 (Apr 6, 2013)

My dents are dings I guess (with point and not just round ) that's why I was doubting the ice and heat myself


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I have done it successfully by removing the interior panel and working a rounded tool through the foam to the dent. Careful and back and forth motions are the operative words. On a freezer door (top mount) I drilled a small hole in the bottom and worked the tool up to the dent, then filled the hole with silicone.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Check on what a replacement door skin would cost. I've got to get a new one for our fridge, it had a shelf land on it during the move and creased it, but good. New skin is about $200. It'll be an adventure pulling the whole thing apart, I'm sure, but less than the price of a new fridge...


----------



## jus10 (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't think about removing the skin . If I do that taping it out may be good enough at least better


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yup, 'less worse' is often good enough.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Strategically placed refrigerator magnet.

:thumbup:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

If it is not Stainless:

Why not sand the entire Door down, repair the Dents with Car body filler, prime the Door, then paint it again in any color you like?

They also have some Colors now that look like Stainless.

A replacement Skin cost about $500, by the way.
Cheers,


----------



## jus10 (Apr 6, 2013)

oldhouseguy said:


> Strategically placed refrigerator magnet.
> 
> :thumbup:


Magnets don't stick to it


----------

